# Wii #0333 - Manhunt 2 (USA)



## shaunj66 (Oct 30, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0391^^


----------



## hakdizzle (Oct 30, 2007)

YAY ITS HERE


----------



## audyo (Oct 30, 2007)

nfo says no protection like smg...  yay!


----------



## laurenz (Oct 30, 2007)

Yaay, finally a little less 'kiddy' game for the Wii.


----------



## Elfish (Oct 30, 2007)

yay cool cool wonder if it works on pal consoles


----------



## fldash (Oct 30, 2007)

Was hoping for BWii... but this will do.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah i'm waiting for confirmation before i download.


----------



## KrashLF (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice one. =D

Looking forward to playing this.
I hope it will work on PAL.

Does anybody know the EU (Dutch) Releasedate for the Uncut Version?


----------



## sekhu (Oct 30, 2007)

kiddy games? If you want a  choice of "mature" rated games then you sure picked the wrong console to buy, you know what you're getting with a nintendo  machine, and if you don't you're pretty damn naive.

Anyway this "mature" game has only received average reviews so what's the big fuss? Oh it has swearing, gore, violence - all guarantees of a great game, right?

At least it's not protected by Nintendo's new methods, but it's only a matter of time before third party titles get the same/similar protection.


----------



## T. A. (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(fldash @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Was hoping for BWii...



I´m still hoping for it


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

all the manhunts are censored  :-(    there going to release a UNCUT manhunt 2 online no date has been announced


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> all the manhunts are censoredÂ :-(



the ps2 pal leaked version was uncut.


----------



## ackers (Oct 30, 2007)

Manhunt 2 got banned in UK.


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 30, 2007)

Waited for this since i saw the official gamepage. So sick. Hope it works on PAL


----------



## ecdsds (Oct 30, 2007)

The Nfo says "working on all wiikey consoles". Hope that means PAL to.


----------



## test84 (Oct 30, 2007)

dont start its banning story.
its so yesterday.


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 30, 2007)

They should've waited another 333 releases before releasing the game.


----------



## stormbob (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ecdsds @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> The Nfo says "working on all wiikey consoles". Hope that means PAL to.



Yeah, but i somehow doubt he means PAL


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(stormbob @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ecdsds @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Nfo says "working on all wiikey consoles". Hope that means PAL to.
> ...



yep, excatly


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sick of all these kiddy games coming out on the Wii.


----------



## dydy (Oct 30, 2007)

yes i hope it work on PAL Wii


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 30, 2007)

to whoever said all manhunt versions are censored im pretty sure they said the dutch version wouldnt be.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 30, 2007)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## domislong (Oct 30, 2007)

The Dutch Government gave permission to release AO games, but I'm 99% sure Rockstar isn't going to release Manhunt 2 uncut in one country.


----------



## monnick (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, this release system is brilliant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, offcourse I hope this will work on a PAL Wii (with a Wiikey in it)!

_ps. maybe time to install some new servers, gbatemp is really really slow!_


----------



## LOTG (Oct 30, 2007)

I doubt they will install new servers just because everyone with a wiikey is F5ing the mario toppics.

I wouldn't at least.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

i will know in 6-7 hours if it will work on pal but by the time it finish downloading i will be asleep so it won't be till tomorrow morning now.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 30, 2007)

is this on usernet? i cant find it


----------



## monnick (Oct 30, 2007)

Finish downloading?! Where did you find it?

I searched google (filename / release name) / torrent sites and usenet searchers.....Can't find it anywhere. Can you give me a hint?


----------



## W117ock3r (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> i will know in 6-7 hours if it will work on pal but by the time it finish downloading i will be asleep so it won't be till tomorrow morning now.



I will know if it will work on pal in approximately 2h!
Gonna be a long Night if it works!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(W117ock3r @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i will know in 6-7 hours if it will work on pal but by the time it finish downloading i will be asleep so it won't be till tomorrow morning now.
> ...



I appreciate the effort good sir. The community always needs people such as yourself with the odd 4G of bandwidth to spare


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(monnick @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Finish downloading?! Where did you find it?
> 
> I searched google (filename / release name) / torrent sites and usenet searchers.....Can't find it anywhere. Can you give me a hint?



it's on blackcats, private tracker.


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 30, 2007)

And on Torrentbytes


----------



## ecdsds (Oct 30, 2007)

reported to work PAL multi5


----------



## shineget (Oct 30, 2007)

ugh, can't find an nzb for this. downloading from a private bittorrent tracker, just hate intial speeds and having to seed back. 

I hope it works on pal, when i get it, and if anyone hasn't already been confirmed, i'll say if it works on pal.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 30, 2007)

Table Tennis didnt work on PAL so i'm not really expecting this to... still i can hope *waits for NBZ*


----------



## Killakae (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ecdsds @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> reported to work PAL multi5


by???????


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ecdsds @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> reported to work PAL multi5




cool, anyone else?


----------



## W117ock3r (Oct 30, 2007)

ChriZRocKz said:
			
		

> And on Torrentbytes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be good!


----------



## smid (Oct 30, 2007)

Works for me on PAL with Wiikey 1.9b, RegionFrii and Brickblocker.
Yay!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(smid @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Works for me on PAL with Wiikey 1.9b, RegionFrii and Brickblocker.
> Yay!



excellent, good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can you imagine if it didn't?


----------



## W117ock3r (Oct 30, 2007)

I have still 1 Hour to load, can´t wait!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

just over 4 hours


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm hesitant to grab this from BC because theres like 15 seeds and 300 leechers and I know the second I start it a NZB will pop up...

Jalaneme: you're garbbin bambachas u/l right? what kind of speed are you getting maybe i'll hop on the leech wagon instead of waiting for newsgroups


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

around 63-70KBs but it changes constantly.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> around 63-70KBs but it changes constantly.



Hmm, yeah i hear ya about the changing. Awesomely quick reply though thank you.


----------



## smid (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn.. the executions suck compared to the leaked PS2 version. The image is distorted etc.. you can't really see clearly what's going on


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

no probs


----------



## PainToad (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Table Tennis didnt work on PAL so i'm not really expecting this to... still i can hope *waits for NBZ*


Ummmm yes it did


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(smid @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Damn.. the executions suck compared to the leaked PS2 version. The image is distorted etc.. you can't really see clearly what's going on



yeah i heard, is it really bad?


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(smid @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.. the executions suck compared to the leaked PS2 version. The image is distorted etc.. you can't really see clearly what's going on
> ...


IGN


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Table Tennis didnt work on PAL so i'm not really expecting this to... still i can hope *waits for NBZ*
> ...



Yep, I played Table Tennis tonight on my PAL Wii. So I really give this a good chance of working on a PAL Wii.


----------



## W117ock3r (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> around 63-70KBs but it changes constantly.



Around 1,0MB/s, finished in approx. 5 minutes!


----------



## psykopat (Oct 30, 2007)

please.. anyone can confirm that is muti5 ?

edit : posted on usenet (abgwii)


----------



## W117ock3r (Oct 30, 2007)

Works on Pal with Wiikey.


----------



## psykopat (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(W117ock3r @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Works on Pal with Wiikey.



but what about the languages? multi ?


----------



## apiXx (Oct 30, 2007)

Why bother just wait for the dutch release if its getting released that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 manhunt 2 is all about the executions if those suck the game sucks..


----------



## Munkee (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(apiXx @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Why bother just wait for the dutch release if its getting released that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any Idea when the dutch release is due out ? Heard it was december 31st but hoping its just a general Guess by retailers


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(apiXx @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Why bother just wait for the dutch release if its getting released that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  But they can't release the unedited AO-rated version, Nintendo doesn't allow AO games on their consoles.


----------



## Munkee (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(apiXx @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why bother just wait for the dutch release if its getting released that is
> ...



Dunno but the Dutch won't use the same rating as america , so it will be an 18 classification yet uncut


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Oct 30, 2007)

It's only english and you have to set the systemlanguage to english.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 30, 2007)

Table Tennis worked? cos i read on this very site that it didnt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






anyway great news about Manhunt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i've just got to find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anybody know if its on usernet yet?


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Munkee @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Dunno but the Dutch won't use the same rating as america , so it will be an 18 classification yet uncut



You're absolutely right
Never mind me


----------



## Munkee (Oct 30, 2007)

on a.b.g.wii

filename  pcn-man2


----------



## Killakae (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Munkee @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> on a.b.g.wii
> 
> filenameÂ pcn-man2



god bless you!!!


----------



## topboy (Oct 31, 2007)

.......................I hear that you can kill people with a pen in this game. It just comes to show you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Video games has come a long way.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 31, 2007)

Took a while for it to get on usenet.  Got it in 1/2 hour 20mb connection FTW.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 31, 2007)

4 hours later its complete!!!

damn usernet is going slow for me today, i've been getting between 20kbs-300kbs


----------



## 1337Nemo (Oct 31, 2007)

it was on blackcats long before ;D


sooo ... is it better then manhunt 1 with all the censored shit? I read that manhunt 1 has more gore..


----------



## adriana (Oct 31, 2007)

its only in english language?


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 31, 2007)

I donno about you guys but I think this game is pretty hardcore...all I did so far is watch the intro and play the tutorial.

The tutorial is quite interesting on itself, all it consists of is you making various motions with the Wii Remote...its so over simplified its senseless.

The tutorial is hardcore...basically it tells you which direct to move your controls...I'll tell you right now, the tutorial was just to give you a sense of the game...you move the Wiimote, the game makes a gruesome sound.  It was freaking awesome.  If that's just the tutorial, the game is gonna be really hardcore!  Honestly I think its better off censored rather than the over the top gore...I have a weak stomach.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(adriana @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> its only in english language?


Its a US release, Y wouldn't it be!


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adriana @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > its only in english language?
> ...



Because the 2nd language is Spanish? Because some people in Canada speak French?


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 31, 2007)

These kinda games scare the fuck outta me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even if it did work on PAL I'm not gonna get it...


----------



## EddyB (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Thax @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> These kinda games scare the fuck outta me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You cant even get it couse its illegal in your country...


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Wonder whats different in the psp version I got?  Dun wanna waste 4 gigs for the same game...  Gah, the game rox tho, but I got a ripped psp cso, so the cutscenes are gone T_T


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Wonder whats different in the psp version I got?Â Dun wanna waste 4 gigs for the same game...Â Gah, the game rox tho, but I got a ripped psp cso, so the cutscenes are gone T_T


All Wii ISO have to be 4gig, regardless of the size of the game


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 31, 2007)

^Yeah, I know, I'm just curious if there is anything changed between it and the psp version (bonus levels?) Cause I got the psp one and don't want to get the wii one unless it has more levels or something.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

Horrible game IMO. not worth playing even for the gore...I prefer the simpsons DS

The post below mine is truly useful.


----------



## monnick (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm sorry to say but replies such as 'this game is too violent for me' or 'give me simpsons' are really really worthless to this thread....
Post something useful or don't post...:s


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Horrible game..I prefer the simpsons DS



Horrible for a game of this type or you personally find this game horrible?

I really enjoyed the last Manhunt on PS2...


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

I liked manhunt on the PS2 and I love gore. Manhunt 2 just isn't doing it for me, only played for half an hour but the controls are pretty poor IMO and it brings nothing interesting that hasn't been done before.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 31, 2007)

Confirmed working on PAL with 2.2E and Wiikey.


----------



## domislong (Oct 31, 2007)

Should I go for the uncut PS2 version or this?


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 31, 2007)

Release 333... Double that by the number next to the game's title


----------



## hogg (Oct 31, 2007)

The audio is  choppy does this happen for anybody else?


----------



## W117ock3r (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(hogg @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> The audio isÂ choppy does this happen for anybody else?



audio seems O.K. to me...


----------



## WDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> kiddy games? If you want aÂ choice of "mature" rated games then you sure picked the wrong console to buy, you know what you're getting with a nintendoÂ machine, and if you don't you're pretty damn naive.
> 
> Anyway this "mature" game has only received average reviews so what's the big fuss? Oh it has swearing, gore, violence - all guarantees of a great game, right?
> 
> At least it's not protected by Nintendo's new methods, but it's only a matter of time before third party titles get the same/similar protection.



Nobody start a argumentation, please keep your comments for yourself.

D


----------



## sekhu (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(WDragon @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sekhu @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > kiddy games? If you want aÂ choice of "mature" rated games then you sure picked the wrong console to buy, you know what you're getting with a nintendoÂ machine, and if you don't you're pretty damn naive.
> ...



Wasn't starting an argument, making a point - if you want to flame, go to the gamefaq forums


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(W117ock3r @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> ChriZRocKz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what about www.Imustnotgiveanylinksonthisforum.com ?


----------



## svenk91 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(domislong @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> The Dutch Government gave permission to release AO games, but I'm 99% sure Rockstar isn't going to release Manhunt 2 uncut in one country.




offcourse, we don't do censorship and forbid media (except finally childporn because then you support criminal activities). unfortunately nintendo still blocks AO games


----------



## KrashLF (Oct 31, 2007)

Once again: How to burn??

I just burnt it, but it gives me a black screen after pressing start in the disc channel.

I used WiiBrickBlocker 1.3 and RegionFrii 1.21.
PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9b.
4x Verbatim with Nero.

Any idea??

*Ooops, my fault once again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forgot to change the systemlanguage to English.

It works fine now.
Sorry.
*


----------



## Killakae (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(KrashLF @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Once again: How to burn??
> 
> I just burnt it, but it gives me a black screen after pressing start in the disc channel.
> 
> ...



I did the exact same thing and it works fine... the only thing i can suggest is make sure your language is set to english since its probably not multi-5 or try re-burning it


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(svenk91 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(domislong @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Dutch Government gave permission to release AO games, but I'm 99% sure Rockstar isn't going to release Manhunt 2 uncut in one country.
> ...


the AO rating is only for the usa, there wouldn´t stand AO on the nl box.


----------



## Smack (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone else actually playing this game?

Granted I only played for a few minutes but the execution scenes (which are pretty much the entire reason for playing this game) are brutal.  I had read that they had been severely altered but jesus you really can't tell what it is you are doing to your victim.  

I know it sounds sick but that was the reward in the first one for being stealth and executing your victims.  Aside from now not being able to see what is going on these scenes kinda take you out of the regular gameplay and feel disjointed.

To sum up in 1 word...  LAME.  Thanks ESRB for ruining this game.


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 31, 2007)

Before i'm going to get this game:

Will it really be released uncut in NL or is this just speculation? thx


----------



## lagman (Oct 31, 2007)

I can confirm text in Spanish and a boring game


----------



## Lacrimosa (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(smack @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> To sum up in 1 word...Â LAME.Â Thanks ESRB for ruining this game.



I'll agree on this. Unfortunately, I have to add:


- LAME graphics. They are not worthy even for a Gamecube game.

- It's not even close to "violent"! Damn. This is the point of the game: to make you feel SICK. Instead, you only hide-attack-hide body-walk 'till the next victim. Naruto kicks more ass and is more violent than this game!

- The camera work is by far one of the worst I ever saw. Splinter Cell for Wii kicks ass instead of Manhunt.

- ESRB sucks balls(they are the main reason the game sucks: they removed the basic reason the game was created for). I think they need to have some sex immediatelly so they can chill out, before they destroy completely the game scene.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 31, 2007)

Can you raise puppies in this game?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 31, 2007)

I just played the first two levels and I liked it! When you finish a victim you don't actually see nothing. You don't see that much would be more accurate. I thought the graphics were fine. At least good enough for the Wii. Had they made the textures more detailed, no doubt that the framerate would have suffered. So I'm very glad they made the framerate/detail balance just right. For the first time on the Wii I had that wonderful scary feeling again like I had with RE4.

This is a must buy for Wii owners IMO

PS: Once again for dutch pal-wii owners. This one only works when the language is set to english.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 31, 2007)

has anyone else noticed this? sometimes when the guy is moving about he will suddenly freeze with his legs dangling to one side and i can't move him unless i bash the buttons about, i checked the batteries in the wiimote but it still does it.


----------



## shineget (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah i noticed that too. thought it was just a bad burn or something. they wouldn't leave a glitch like that in, surely? It's really annoying.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 31, 2007)

hmm so i'm not alone then, sometimes he just freezes and the camera goes all funny too, i was thinking of re burning the game at higher speeds, the problem is this is the first game i've hard trouble with all my other games have been fine.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Oct 31, 2007)

I noticed that too. Bad programming imo.


----------



## lagman (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> has anyone else noticed this? sometimes when the guy is moving about he will suddenly freeze with his legs dangling to one side and i can't move him unless i bash the buttons about, i checked the batteries in the wiimote but it still does it.



Wave the nunchuck, that also works and it's more stealthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
On a related note: The camera is killing the game...again


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 1, 2007)

Turns out Rockstar left the censored content in the game... it's already been hacked in the psp version- http://www.pspfanboy.com/2007/10/31/rumor-...nsored-content/

Hopefully the Wii version can get "uncensored" as well...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiroi Kaze @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Turns out Rockstar left the censored content in the game... it's already been hacked in the psp version- http://www.pspfanboy.com/2007/10/31/rumor-...nsored-content/
> 
> Hopefully the Wii version can get "uncensored" as well...



Nice find Shiroi!

I was unaware of this because I don't lurk in any PSP forums... Cheers dude!


----------



## berlinka (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone else noticed this? sometimes when the guy is moving about he will suddenly freeze with his legs dangling to one side and i can't move him unless i bash the buttons about, i checked the batteries in the wiimote but it still does it.
> ...



I noticed it too and fiddled with it a bit. If you wave the nunchuck to the left or the right you're character leans to that side, which in itself is not a bad thing. The only problem is they forgot to "turn it off"when you're walking around. So suddenly the guy seems frozen, leaning to one side, as if he had some sort of seizure. It would have worked if it only did that whilst standing still, but unfortunately it's the same when you're running around. Most of the times I just forget to hold my nunchuck still and horizontally, so when I suddenly lower my arm towards my leg this shit happens. I think it's not utterly annoying, allthough they could have fixed this problem by making it work only when standing still.


----------



## lagman (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Shiroi Kaze @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Turns out Rockstar left the censored content in the game... it's already been hacked in the psp version- http://www.pspfanboy.com/2007/10/31/rumor-...nsored-content/
> 
> Hopefully the Wii version can get "uncensored" as well...



Well the Wii isos' encryption is yet to be hacked, so it's gonna be hard to see an uncensored version.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 1, 2007)

censoring ruined this game


----------



## Chanser (Nov 1, 2007)

I know the PS2 and PSP releases not the beta release, can be edited to make it uncensored it seems. Not sure about the Wii release.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 2, 2007)

First one was better. It was way more violent. You could see what the F was going on. The camera wasn't all F'ed up. This is just the PS2 version with awful AWFUL wii controls basically.


----------



## KamiCrazy (Nov 2, 2007)

Its not working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




getting disc read errors when I get to the end of the intro and during the loading of the first chapter.

Can't play


----------



## cardyology (Nov 2, 2007)

This game looks ok & its still pretty brutal but my main gripe with it is the stupid stupid "nunchuck leaning."

You can use the analogue stick to lean when next to a wall so why the FRICK would they make it so the nunchuck does it too?
I constantly forget this and wonder why he wont move and just stands there dazed.
Then I realise its because Im leaning left or right with the nunchuck. 

Stupid.

Call Of Duty 3 (appaling game) had the same problem. I kept thinking "why's my bloke walking so slow" its was because he/I was leaning.

Can this be turned off?

Oh yeah, by the way - for everyone who says "its not working on my PAL xxxx setup..." *Im running this game burned to the cheapest of cheap DVD-r (traxdata @ about 4p a disc) - burned with imgburn, under vista at 8x with a pioneer 112D.

NO region frii, NO brickblocker - PAL wii running Wiifree 2.45 - system lang set to english - it works fine @50Hz or 60Hz - not tried HDTV setting yet.*


----------



## PainToad (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the worst game ever. Played it for 5 mins and found two glitches:

1) Killed a guard he collapsed and then random respawned (not ackodging me presence)
2) Killed a guy with the hammer and fell through the floor!!!!!!! And just sat there flying for ever till i reset the console LOL


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I know the PS2 and PSP releases not the beta release, can be edited to make it uncensored it seems. Not sure about the Wii release.



yep, here is the hack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've hacked it with a codebreaker cheat device LMAO


----------



## BigX (Nov 16, 2007)

wonder, where I could by this one in europe :-)


----------



## T-hug (Nov 16, 2007)

I've tried the hacked PSP version but I actually prefer it the way it was released, the static adds to the game and kill scenes imo.
Never really got into Manhunt, I didn't find it a good game but quite like this one, had it on my PSP a while and intend to see it through, just wish the camera was slightly better.


----------



## BigX (Nov 27, 2007)

had the chance to test the Wii version...well Its not that special.
I think Godfather is way better. If you like creepy stories, this is your game. But do not expect to much violence in this game!
Of course it is the censored version but still...I wasn't impressed.
The Movie Hostel for example has way more gore in it. (not to rate this good or bad...I am still not sure, how good I think it is)
Maybe censoring ruined this game...


----------



## lettuce (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there a uncensored patch out for this game yet, like No More Hereos??


----------



## Samutz (Mar 14, 2008)

lettuce said:
			
		

> Is there a uncensored patch out for this game yet, like No More Hereos??


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=765...p;#entry1004951


----------

